

Browser-side require() for your node modules and npm packages - glesperance
https://github.com/substack/node-browserify

======
ubasu
Something similar that came up a few days ago:

[http://caolanmcmahon.com/posts/writing_for_node_and_the_brow...](http://caolanmcmahon.com/posts/writing_for_node_and_the_browser)

